# Bright Green Spider w/ Orange



## mediopolis (May 22, 2012)

*Bright Green Spider w/ Orange: ID?*

Hi everyone. I just saw this spider yesterday on the HVAC condenser outside. I couldn't find anything in Google to match what kind it is. Any clues? Thanks. I'm in Louisiana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Apple (May 22, 2012)

lyssomanes viridis....cool find

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (May 22, 2012)

Mannn I wish we had some true spiders like that in the UK! Looks stunning!

Had a little look on the net for some info on these guys found a great (but very long) video http://archive.org/details/FeedingLyssomanesviridis in the 1st minute or so it shows the retina of the spider moving around! Never witnessed anything like it most jumpers I see will tilt their heads or alter body position to look in a set direction.


----------



## mediopolis (May 22, 2012)

Yea, I saw that video after learning what kind of spider it was.  It was in the sun but ran back into the shade so I couldn't get a great shot. I wish I could lure it out of hiding somehow!


----------



## Vespula (May 23, 2012)

I agree with the ID. They're amazing little spiders.


----------

